# Body temp fluctuations



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

I have my first meeting with an Endocrinologist tomorrow morning after having a high TPO come up on bloodwork. I also have a lot of fatigue and have been sick with minor breaks from some kind of cold for months now. I'm so sick of this!

Anyway, one of my first symptoms that still confounds me is that I wake up really hot. Sweating. It lasts for an hour or so. I can open my patio door where it's in the 40s outside and still be hot. Then later in the day I can be cold. This back and forth between hot and cold is driving me crazy. Has this been an issue for anyone else? I know that being cold all the time is a symptom of hypo but what about the constant fluctuations?

In addition, I have been taking my temperature to see what it says. I can fo from 99 degrees in the morning to 96 later in the day. Then up to 97.2 and then maybe a normal 98.6. It's all over the place.

Any thoughts are appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

In case anyone was wondering my Endo said that Hypo is rarely purely cold and that going from high to low body temp fluctuations is very normal. FYI


----------



## nmwriter (Mar 2, 2015)

my temp fluctuates when i'm hyper, stays low when i'm hypo. generally, i'm hypo.


----------

